# P&Y 145" 9 pointer



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

ata boy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowcross (Aug 5, 2006)

Great buck and great story. I bet you didn't learn much at school on Thursday, lol.


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

GREAT STORY, GREAT BUCK, AND CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! btw, what state do u live in/hunt in?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

Good Job, nice buck.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice! Thats a great buck!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats on the buck !!!!!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

nice buck :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like pefect hunting weather! Always trust your gut! I rarely get lucky if I force a hunt, but am almost ALWAYS rewarded if I go on instinct


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

nice Deer.

Was that the net score, or what? 145'


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Awesome Buck..and a great story, congrates! that is awesome!!
Ty Noe


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*nice kill*

nice buck. Lol i think every picture i went to it just kept getting bigger.


----------



## Jdavis2814 (Sep 13, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Was that the net score, or what? 145'



Measured him again and gross was 147 7/8" and net was 141 5/8


----------

